# Sayoc Kali Knifetraining in LA/OC, California 10/24-27



## Guro_Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Greetings and respects to all,

Just to let people know that I will be in the Los Angeles/Orange County area during October 24,25, 26 and 27th, to conduct an intensive training workshop for a select group there during that time.

During those few days, i shall be available to conduct classes, privates and group sessions should anyone be interested in learning about Sayoc Kali.

I look forward to meeting some of you all when i am out there!!

Respects, Guro Jeff

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2002)

I hope we will get a review!


----------



## joeyp (Oct 29, 2002)

Greetings all,

      Just writing to inform every one of the three day intensive in southern California. Topics reviewed were panatukan set # 1, Vital template 3of9 (right, left, and true left ), vital templates 2of12, 10 count circular palusot, 6 count passing drills, and transitional drill #1. Guru Jeff also conveyed the importance of not only practicing  the drills not  just to memorize mechanics, but he also taught the importance of practicing the drills under different forms of duress and fatigue in order to train the body and mind to execute these movements when it counts. Sayoc Kali is the real deal and I truly believe it will save my life if and when I need it. I urge you all: if you do have the opportunity to train with Guru Jeff you should. He is extremely approachable and humble. He emphasizes technique and quality over quantity.


                                                               Respectfully,

                                                                 Joey pena

                                                        OC/LA Sayoc Kali Study Group


----------

